# Chicagoland April 30th "Toro" HERF



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

I would like to invite you all to join me for a cigar this Sunday, April 30th at the Schaumburg Fox And Hound on Roselle Road just North of Golf Road.
I will be watching what could be the last Bulls game of the season at noon. 
I hope many can make it.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

AlexGTP from CP just R.S.V.P.ed.....O.K.!


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

The Bulls are on a winning streak and I'll be there cheering them on with a toro. Hope to see some of you there...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cochise said:


> The Bulls are on a winning streak and I'll be there cheering them on with a toro. Hope to see some of you there...


Hope you guys have a great time!

Wish I didn't have to work! :c

Please keep posting these, hope to hit one soon.


----------

